# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Κλούβα για gouldians

## maria

Αυτή είναι η κλούβα που φιλοξενεί δυο ζευγάρια gouldians.Παλαιότερα τα είχα χωριστά τα ζευγάρια σε ζευγαρώστρες ,αλλά για τη χειμερινή περιόδο σκέφτομαι να τα αφήσω όλα μαζί επιπλέον θεωρώ ότι τα πουλιά είναι πολύ πιό άνετα στη μεγάλη κλούβα και δεν υπάρχουν καυγάδες αφου το καθένα έχει το ταίρι του.Ειχα διαβάσει ότι αυτά τα πουλιά συμπαθούν τα παιχνίδια στο κλουβί τους ,όταν εγώ τους είχα βαλει κάποια μικρά παιχνιδάκια  είχα την εντύπωση εκτος του ότι δεν ασχολούνταν εκνευρίζονταν κιόλας.Προσπαθώ να αποτρέψω την αναπαραγωγή και δεν έχω βάλει φωλιά παρ΄ότι ο ένας αρσενικός χορεύει.Περιμένω τις παρατηρήσεις και τις συμβουλές σας.

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Γεια σου Μαρια!
Η κλουβα αυτη ειναι μια χαρα για 4 πουλακια.
Να ξερεις μονο οτι η αναπαραγωγη στα γκουλντιανς ειναι ενα σημαντικο "οροσημο" στον ετησιο κυκλο ζωης τους και καλο θα ηταν να υπαρχει.
Αλλιως ισως δεις και ζευγαρωματα και αυγα στις ταιστρες καποια στιγμη.

----------


## Blackholesun

Μια χαρα το κλουβακι σου Μαρια  :congrats:

----------


## Αλεξης

Μαρια το κλουβι σου ειναι πολυ καλο σαν μεγεθος.
Αλλα οπως σου ειχα γραψει και σε ενα αλλο μηνυμα η διαταξη της μεγαλης πατηθρας κατα μηκος του 
κλουβιου αφαιρει απο τα πουλια την δυνατοτητα να πετανε (που τοσο τους αρεσει).
Αλλαξε την για το καλο των πουλιων.
Βαλε καθετα στις ακρες ψηλα πατηθρες και θα δεις τα πουλια σου να πετανε απο την μια στην αλλη με πολυ χαρα.
Θα τα κραταει και σε σιλουετα.
Ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα σιγουρα πετανε ελαχιστα και αχρηστευεται το μεγεθος του κλουβιου.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μια τέτοια σκεφτόμουν πάρω και εγώ δεν είναι μικρό το ύψος;

----------


## maria

> Μια τέτοια σκεφτόμουν πάρω και εγώ δεν είναι μικρό το ύψος;


Κωνσταντίνε απ' όσο έχω παρατηρήσει πετούν άνετα δεν μου φαίνεται χαμηλή είναι ικανοποιήτικη.Βλέπω τις κλούβες αύτες ότι κυκλοφορούν πολύ στα καταστήματα είναι κινέζικες γι αυτό είναι και οικονομικές.Απο τα αρνητικά είναι ότι λόγω όγκου είναι δύσκολη στη μεταφορά και επίσης τα ανοίγματα που δέχονται τις ταίστρες είναι πολύ μεγάλα και γι αυτό έχω  βάλει μεσα κρεμαστές

----------


## Αλεξης

Λοιπον Μαρια ζητησες τις συμβουλες μας.
Εγω επιμενω οτι ειναι μεγαλο λαθος η τοποθετηση της πατηθρας κατα μηκος.
Λες οτι τα πουλια πετανε ικανοποιητικα.
Και εχω την απορια...πετανε προς τα που αφου στην φωτο τουλαχιστον δεν φαινεται αλλη πατηθρα εκτος μιας μικρης επανω δεξια.
Αν εσενα σου αρεσει ετσι παω πασο...αλλα στα πουλια δεν αρεσει σιγουρα.
Και αν ολα τα βλεπεις ενταξει...γιατι ζητας την γνωμη μας. Κανε απλα μια παρουσιαση.
Φιλικα Αλεξης.

----------


## jk21

αλεξη η μαρια δεν ειδα (εμφανως τουλαχιστον) να απερριψε τη συμβουλη σου.το σχολιο της ηταν προς τον κωνσταντινο σχολιαζοντας το μεγεθος της κλουβας.το ανετο που αναφερει ειναι απαντηση περι υψους.επι της ουσιας μαρια ο αλεξης εχει απολυτο δικιο χρειαζεσαι δυο πατηθρες καθετα σε αυτη που εχεις .μια αριστερα και μια απο την αλλη μερια,δεξια.προσοχη να ειναι σε αποσταση τετοια  να μην ακουμπαει η ουρα τους στα καγκελα .το ιδιο λαθος ειχα κανει και γω στη δικια μου ζευγαρωστρα και με ειχε διορθωσει ο κ μακης
http://petbirds.gr/forum/t7374/

http://petbirds.gr/attachment.php?at...7&d=1223281554  (λαθος τοποθετηση αρχικα)

και οπως ειναι τωρα



ισως και αλλη μια ή δυο χαμηλα δεξια και αριστερα της πορτας.οχι κατω απο τις αλλες για να μην τις κουτσουλανε

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πολυ ομορφο το κλουβι των gouldian σου...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## maria

Αλέξη, όπως επισήμανε και ο φίλος jk21 το σχόλιο αφορούσε στην ερώτηση του Κωνσταντινου για το ύψος και την άνεση της κλούβας που έχω και σε παράθεση.Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν απορριπτω τη συμβουλή σου αφου ήδη έχω βγάλει τη κατα μήκος πατήθρα ,την αντικατέστησα με 4 μικρές απ'όταν το παρατήρησες στο post με τη παρουσίαση των πουλιών, απλώς οι φωτο είναι απ τις πρώτες.Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον και τις συμβουλές.

----------


## Αλεξης

Μαρια καλημερα.
Η κλουβα αυτη εχει μηκος 80 ποντους;
Θυμασαι ποσο την αγορασες;
Η καποιος αλλος ξερει ποσο περιπου κοστιζει στην αγορα της Αθηνας,
για να ξερω τι μου ζητανε εδω που ειμαι;

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Αλεξη εγω οπως την βλεπω ειναι η 80εκ μηκος.
Στην Αθηνας εχει 30 ευρω.
Η αμεσως μικροτερη και γενικα η μικροτερη της κατηγοριας εχει 20 ευρω και εχει μηκος οσο η κλασσικη διπλη ζευγαρωστρα νομιζω αλλα διπλασιο πλατος.

----------


## maria

Aλέξη η κλούβα είναι 80Χ50Χ50 την πήρα 20 ευρό το Μάιο αλλά έιχα ψωνίσει πολλά πράγματα εκείνη τη μέρα απο το ίδιο μαγαζί και μου είπε οτι μου κάνει καλύτερη τιμή άρα πανω κάτω 25-30 όπως λεεί και ο Οδυσσέας.

----------


## vas

Μαρία πολύ ωραία η κλούβα!Μπράβο!

----------


## Αλεξης

Μαρια το συρωμενο ταψακι απο λαμαρινα ειναι η πλαστικο;
Επισης θελω να σε ρωτησω αν η σχαρα του πατου μπορει να βγει για να πλυθει η οχι.

----------


## maria

Aλέξη καλησπέρα, το ταψάκι ειναι πλαστικό αλλά η σχάρα δεν βγαίνει, δεν είναι πολύ ζόρικη στο καθάρισμα γιατί η πόρτα τοης κλούβας είναι διπλή μια μικρή και μία μεγαλύτερη ,απ τη μεγάλη μπορεις να βάλεις χέρι σου άνετα και να τη καθαρίσεις.Εχθές στην έκθεση μου έδωσαν ένα διαφημιστικό με κλουβιά και έιδα ότι έχει και site αν σ΄ενδιαφέρει πες μου να σου τη στείλω ΠΜ.Συγνώμμη που αργησα να σου απαντήσω αλλά δεν έιχα ιντερνετ για 3 μέρες

----------


## Αλεξης

Μαρια αν μπορεις στειλε μου το site με ΠΜ.

----------

